# issues with the hydrostatic drive



## Gregory Montgomery (Nov 13, 2020)

I have a Kioti DK40HST and while bush hogging a creek edge, buried the thing up to the frame. All four wheels were spinning to no avail; had to have a neighbor with a tracked Bobcat drag me out. After getting the thing out, my tractor now acts as if the forward peddle is being depressed. I can overcome with the breaks, but with effort. I can go in reverse by pressing the back peddle. I looked at all of the exposed linkage and none of it appears to be bent of missed aligned. My fear is that during my attempts to dig my way out, I somehow jammed the forward valve inside the transmission (don't know if that is even possible). Any help or suggestions?


----------



## Groo (Jan 17, 2020)

did an neutral spring get shifted or broken? I can't see internal damage causing the the symptoms you are describing.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Did the forward pedal work normally when you were stuck and being pulled out?? If you cannot get it to return to normal, I would give your tractor a good workout going forward with the bush hog.

PS: I have learned to stop when my tractor starts going down, and get help. It doesn't take long to bury it.


----------

